# Fabric roof - Mould/Algae



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

I've been tasked with trying to save this Mini fabric roof.

As you can see it's in a bad way and I'm struggling to make an impact. There's plenty of green water rinsing away but the spots are extremely stubborn.

Is it worth me trying Auto Finesse Rag Top or Meguiars Convertible cleaner or is it way past that stage now?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

.Griff. said:


> I've been tasked with trying to save this Mini fabric roof.
> 
> As you can see it's in a bad way and I'm struggling to make an impact. There's plenty of green water rinsing away but the spots are extremely stubborn.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd look at hitting it with a steamer, followed with an enzymatic cleaner such as BioBrisk.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Something like tis may be worth a try, its used hot and probably best to seal the roof afterwards with Autoglym or Fabsil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Converti...608156?hash=item2a758a0d9c:g:1JwAAOSwHMJYMz4C


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

.Griff. said:


> I've been tasked with trying to save this Mini fabric roof.
> 
> As you can see it's in a bad way and I'm struggling to make an impact. There's plenty of green water rinsing away but the spots are extremely stubborn.
> 
> ...


Hi Griff

I used to have an old Saab 9-3 soft top, I tried the Autoglym and Renovo cleaning systems and never had great success, the UKSaabs forum recommended a solution of Johnsons Baby Bath worked in for cleaning with a soft brush and a Miltons Baby Bath tablet solution for killing the mould spores and rinse with and open hose, never a pressure washer. Never tried it myself but was highly recommended. The Renovo dye and reproofing solutions however do work well. I;d attach a link but no idea how to :thumb:


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks, all.

I had AG Soft Top in my arsenal and while there's plenty of green/"pond" water rinsing off, the spots aren't budging.

I'll look through the suggestions now.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Autosmart G101 every time for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Simz said:


> Autosmart G101 every time for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How strong a mix do you go with?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Bug Sponge said:


> How strong a mix do you go with?


Start at 10-1 and go up from there mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep Milton sterilising tablets/fluid to get rid of the green if its that bad.

I have used 303 Fabric Cleaner followed with their 303 Fabric Guard.
The fabric guard is great.

Have you bought a small leather brush (similar to a boot polish brush?) 
They really shift muck that sponges or normal brushes just can't shift

I've got two of these, one for the convertible roof, and one for the leather seats.
Brilliant purchase tbh

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-cleaning-brush-cat25.html


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Renovo convertible roof cleaner a few options you have but I wouldn't waste money on auto finesse,
a good APC several washes and scrub you can use antifungal stuff but Milton does a great job, I have hundreds of brushes but my favorite one happens to be small round oxo brush for soft tops, cheap too.
This is where a pet hair dryer comes into its own, now for sealing, I'd go for Fabsil and not waste money on products that do the same job but at three times the price.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks all again.

I'll try the Milton tablets. Is there a set process for using them? Follow instructions and allow to dwell/soak?

Thanks also for the advice on brushes, I've used multiple brushes so far with a small nail brush seeming to do the best.

Suspal - My pet hair dryer was one of the better purchases I made last year. Love it.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen a worse example on the Renovo website so it is saveable.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

.Griff. said:


> Thanks all again.
> 
> I'll try the Milton tablets. Is there a set process for using them? Follow instructions and allow to dwell/soak?
> 
> ...


Hi Griff

The uksaab forum just advises use as directed gently scrub with a nail brush leave 5 mins and rinse off, link attached 
http://www.uksaabs.co.uk/UKS/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=91330

and look for kent61 post

Cheers


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

So three treatments of AG Soft Top cleaner, 1 Milton tablet treatment, APC and lastly Gtechniq Tri-clean has gone from -










To this -



Should I keep plugging away with Milton or just go for Renovo?


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Best way to use The Autoglym roof cleaner is to spray it on so its saturated and then cover it with some form of cling film if you can (the single use covers used by bodyshops work well). This will help stop it drying out. Leave it as long as you can (overnight if possible) then attack it with the white rough sponge that comes with the Autoglym roof kit (or a brush).
It will work.


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

On my Astra I gave up and got the jetwash on it. Took it all off. DISCLAIMER - You're not supposed to. I had no damage, but I also didn't really care about the car and it was worth washers. 

HTH

S


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

The green is Algae. It's a plant life and cannot survive without light. I do my Daughters Saab each year with Renovo Black. I use the cleaner first to wash the area thoroughly to get as much of the green off as possible but I never worry too much about there being some traces left, I just make sure they are well covered with the Dye and then add the waterproof finish.
Unfortunately, depending on where the car is stored you can expect to have to do an annual renovation to keep it looking nice.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the further advice.

The owner admitted that it's been stored outside and used very little. Reading between the lines it's had no formal care at all.

Since my initial post, it's had -

Four Autoglym treatments - Not the best but I already had it.
Two APC treatments
One Tri-Clean treatment
Two Milton sterilising treatments 
And lastly Renovo Soft Top treatment

Once dry it looks pretty much as bad as it started.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You're not having much luck.

Perhaps..
1. Give Autosmart a call and ask them about their Bio Brisk product
2. make up a hand hot solution of tap water and biological washing liquid (Persil, other brands available !) to scrub on, leave for as long as you can and then wash off.

I've not tried either, but you've exhausted some of the typical treatment types.


Are you still seeing green/dirty water when rinsing away after any cleaning ?


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

.Griff. said:


> So three treatments of AG Soft Top cleaner, 1 Milton tablet treatment, APC and lastly Gtechniq Tri-clean has gone from -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The remaining white marks appear to be bird crap there was mention on the saab forum that carbonated water (fizzy water) will lift that out, it may help?


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

percymon said:


> Are you still seeing green/dirty water when rinsing away after any cleaning ?


Not really. Initially, the water rinsing away literally looked like pond water and the Autoglym applicator went from brilliant white to dark green so it was obviously getting some stuff out.

Fast forward multiple steps and following the Renovo instructions, I left it an hour and then used a brush and hot water to agitate/remove.

The rinse bucket was slightly dirty from me rinsing the brush but nothing like it was which suggests most, if not all, the "dirt" is out but the marks remain. Maybe the fabric is stained/damaged.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You probably have most of the dirt out , but still battling mould/algae by the looks of it.

Perhaps another does of milton tablets in hand hot water with a soft brush ?

Or the Bio-Brisk I mentioned earlier.


Can you get a close up photo of one of the yellow spots ? - it looks more like pollen / catkin staining to me


There's no point moving to any form of reproofing / recolouring whilst you have the algae / pollen / mould present.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Click for fullsize.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The white areas look like hard deposits sat in the fabric weave, probably need a stiff brush to agitate these out (maybe better dry than wet ? - difficult to say from afar)

The yellow spots look like tree debris fallout (ie been parked up under trees repeatedly or for long period) - theoretically these should wash out with detergent but you have the bacterial/biological aspect to deal with too. JUst look at the first two pages of this Mini project - especially the roof http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395506

When applying all the products to date have you brushed the roof with them or used sponge type application ?


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

percymon said:


> When applying all the products to date have you brushed the roof with them or used sponge type application ?


A combination to be honest.

Started off with the Autoglym applicator initially which worked great on the surface dirt.

After that, I've been using a nail brush, toothbrush, detailing brush and an upholstery brush.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

You will need bio brisk left for an hour but keep it wet with gentle scrub might take couple of goes then follow up with blit hamber surfex HD this combination has pretty much got everything out like you are showing there are times though when the stains have been left to long and have caused some staining/dyeing to the actual material that just will not come out but i have tried most items on lots of roofs and there my go to for ones that are very far gone.


----------

